# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  پیغام ADODB.Connection error '800a0e7a'

## korouush

با سلام خدمت شما
	بعد از تغییر شرکت هاستیننگ در سایتی که با asp کار شده است پیغام خطای زیر مشاهده می شود:
 ADODB.Connection error '800a0e7a' 
Provider cannot be found. It may not be properly installed. 
/conn.asp, line 5 
خط پنجم فایل مورد نظر به شرح زیر است: 
			oConn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=	
			این خط در گذشته به شکل زیر بود:	
			oConn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source="	
			در ویندوز سرور 2012 فایل : msjetoledb40.dll مشکل ثبت داشت چرا که این فایل تنها برای ویندوز ایکس پی و 2003 ارائه شده است.	
			فایل پایگاه داده ما اکسس 2000 هست و با پسوند mdb	
			ما از هاستینک خواستیم که در سرور نرم افزار لینک زیر رو نصب کنند:	
			نصب نرم افزار موجود در لینک زیر:	
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down....aspx?id=13255 
			کاری که امروز از هاستینگ می خوام برامون انجام بده دانلود و نصب نرم افزار زیر هست:	
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en....aspx?id=23734 
			باید گفت که این سایت در سرور 2003  و ویندوز 7 بدون مشکل کار می کند. اما در سرور 2012 با پیغام بالا مواجه می شود.	
			ممنون میشم دوستان کمک کنن مشکل حل بشه خیلی دنبال راه حل هستم در اینترنت هم چیزی پیدا نکردم	
			آیا با دانلود و نصب اون امید هست که مشل حل بشه؟	
			اگر می تونستم جوری بفهمم که در ویندوز سون چه فایلی هست که باعث میشه سایت بالا بیاد نسخه سرور اون پیدا می کردم  و در اختیار هاستینک قرار می دادم تا مشکل حل بشه.	
			فایل کانکشن ایترینگ هم به شرح زیر هست:	
			<%     'filePath = Server.MapPath("ashura.mdb")
		        Set oConn = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
		              oConn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=D:\Domains\"
		%>	
			ممنون میشم دوستان کمک کنن.

----------


## korouush

بنده اومدم یه کاری انجام دادم پایگاه داده را به sql تغییر دادم در سیستم لوکال  و کانکشن استرینگ رو به حالت زیر در آوردم: 
   	<%
	Set cnn = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
	cnn.open "PROVIDER=SQLOLEDB;DATA SOURCE=.\SQLEXPRESS;UID=sa;PWD=123456;DATABASE= "
	%> 

   	وقتی آدرس را در لوکال زدم پیغام زیر رو می ده: 
Microsoft VBScript runtime  error '800a01a8'  
Object required: ''  
/top.asp, line 96  
   	خط 96 فایل مورد نظر به شرح زیر است: 
   	   set ors=oconn.execute("select * from mataleb where groh='elanat' ORDER BY id DESC ") 
   	ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن.

----------

